# Newby from Somerset, UK



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi there I'm completely new to mice and haven't even purchased my first mice yet! I registered to see if I could find a good breeder from my area to get some mice from.
If there are any breeders near Bridgwater Somerset I'd love to hear from you!
Annie


----------



## Reidy23 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi ya!! I'm also brand new - I'm in Taunton. I just got my first pair of mice, but I couldn't find any breeders near by so I went to Watermark. My two can't be shown but they are pretty and healthy.


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi, both Sam Irving (secret garden on here) and myself live in Weston super mare. You can link to my website at the bottom of this post. 
Phil.


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Not a massive fan of pet shops when it come to buying the actual animals, they never sex them right!! Since im planning on getting quite a few i really want to know what sex they are for definite (I'm not fantastic at sexing :? ).

Thanks Phil, i just followed your link and sent an email, wondering if i should have just PMed you, but it's probably best I sent it through your website  .


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Hi and welcome- I am on the Isle of Wight but grew up in WSM, you will do no better than listen to SeaWatch. Regards Gary


----------

